# What is the code for Isovue???



## PD-Jordan (Apr 17, 2008)

My doc has started performing ESI under flouro.  And I can not seem to locate a code for Isovue.  Do I use one of the contrast codes?  If so which one?  Please Help!!!
Thanks in Advance!!

Paula Jordan, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 18, 2008)

I personally don't have any experience with this but I was (I think) able to locate something. I found a freebie Radiology Coding Alert, on the internet,  that address' this.  Refer to page 4.  The code  (I think) is Q9966/Q9967.

www.riverainmedical.com/images/Radiology Coding Alert.pdf


----------

